# Need One Good Member



## Woody (Mar 25, 2007)

Due to an increase in lease cost – Walkinshaw still needs one good member.  

Walkinshaw Hunting Club is entering into it’s 27th year and consists of 7,200 acres located on the Savannah River just south of Augusta Ga. -- along the Burke/Richmond County Line.

The property is in a single tract and gated extensively. Terrain would be typical for the area and consists of numerous swamps along with cut land in different stages of growth. Hardwood groves are scattered throughout the property.

Great hunting for Deer and Hogs, and fair hunting for Turkeys. – Also Coyotes, Bobcats, Rabbits, Beaver and Armadillos along with a few Gator sightings if you’re lucky enough to draw a permit from the State. – Also two natural backwater ponds and some great fishing along the Savannah River. There is an unpaved boat ramp on the property. – Great situation for Duck hunting the river.

Here is a quick summary of the most important information;

Full membership is only 52 people on 7,200 acres.

Present Limit Is Five Deer per Membership;
Buck limit is Two;

First buck can be any number of points – but must be 14 inches inside.

Second buck must be eight points or more and 14 inches inside.

If either buck fails to make the restrictions --150.00 fine

Each membership is allowed a 3rd Buck that must be taken by your guest or child. 

The limit on Does will be 2 per membership (subject to increase or decrease from year to year.)

Button Bucks --- 75.00 fine

Guests are allowed after the first 14 days of Deer (firearms) season – 25.00 per day with a max of 5 days per season per guest. – Children under 18 and in school are not considered a guest. (free anytime) – Also, any Child who has never killed a Buck will be allowed a Buck of any size as their first ever.

Fishing Guests – 5.00 per day.

Four workdays per year --- mandatory participation is required in at least two of the four.

All gates must be locked behind you when entering or exiting.

There is a Clubhouse on the property with fridge/stove/shower that sleeps 6 or 8 and an area for primitive camping.

All Deer/Hogs must be checked out and harvest record completed.

Each member is allowed 3 stands with other members respecting those areas within 200 yards. – Those stands can be either ladder – climbing – or permanent type. --  If you want to move your stand location, simply re-attach your tag at the new location. (3 tags issued per member) – Being new, if you need assistance someone will help.

Pin in board with all members required to sign in and out before and after hunting.

Over the past year there has been extensive road repair so Four Wheelers are not absolutely necessary but nice to have on a property this large.

Approximately 30 food plots exist on the property now ---- establishing new food plots is encouraged – check with the Club Manager for Fertilizer and Lime requirements.

Dues at this time are; --- 850.00 plus a one time fee of 150.00 for all new members. – After your first year the 150.00 fee is no longer required. – The 150.00 fee is applied to food plots, and other necessary costs.

The rules are “no nonsense” and applied equally no matter if it’s an old member or a new member that just joined.


As you can see, Walkinshaw is not a “Brown and Down” Club ----- If you appreciate being able to see a wide variety of wildlife while hunting – Walkinshaw Hunting Club may be what you’re looking for?

Located about 30 minutes south of Interstate 20 and we do still have one opening. – I might miss your post if you reply here so -- PM if you are seriously interested and I’ll give you the President’s number.


----------



## Big Red (Mar 26, 2007)

I am very interested in this club. please send me the info


----------



## lakelbr (Mar 26, 2007)

Dear Woody,
What sort of rules do you have regarding duck hunting during deer season?


----------



## river swamp rat (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm a member of the club and you can hunt ducks anytime season is in. This is a Sportmans Club so you can hunt anything that is in season


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 26, 2007)

*PM sent*

Woody, I am very interested in joining this club please send the contact info.

thanks


----------



## lakelbr (Mar 26, 2007)

Would be interested.  Please advise on directions and when would be convenient to visit.

Kindest


----------



## Woody (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the PM's.

Replies sent.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 26, 2007)

*Walkinshaw*

Guys I have been there, 3 times and it is a sportsmans paradise. If you join you wont be disappointed. I just wish I had the extra money to join myself. Awesome place.


----------



## Nate23 (Mar 26, 2007)

Woody -

PM sent.


----------



## gtyner (Mar 31, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## dbone (Mar 31, 2007)

And one more thing guys , Bring a camera with ya , The way the fog and mist rise off of those cypress stumps of the swamps in the early morning is absolutely awesome , Woody if I wasn't tied into two clubs I'd jump all over this


----------



## stev (Apr 1, 2007)

dbone said:


> And one more thing guys , Bring a camera with ya , The way the fog and mist rise off of those cypress stumps of the swamps in the early morning is absolutely awesome , Woody if I wasn't tied into two clubs I'd jump all over this


Ijoined yesterday and its everything woody said and then some.Awsome place.I dont believe a lot of the land gets hunted.


----------



## Woody (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the interest -- all PM's have been replied to.

At the moment we are full but could possibly need a couple more when the dues deadline comes in four weeks (May 1st).

If you would like to be on the waiting list -- shoot me a PM.

Thanks again.

Stev --- they tell me you showed up in your "little" truck.


----------



## stev (Apr 1, 2007)

Woody said:


> Thanks for the interest -- all PM's have been replied to.
> 
> At the moment we are full but could possibly need a couple more when the dues deadline comes in four weeks (May 1st).
> 
> ...


over sized 4 wheeler and had a blast .A nice paradise there.Glad to be aboard.Went every where they went with the 4 wheelers.They must of thought i was insane takin a 07 duramax in the woods.Thats why i bought it to use.


----------



## Ferris1 (May 3, 2007)

My Son and I are very interested in your club location and game available.  Please let me know if any more vacancies occur.


----------



## Woody (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Ferris ----- PM sent.


----------



## chambers270 (May 3, 2007)

Man that sounds as good as it gets, if I lived closer I would have jumped all over it.

Glad to hear there are still good clubs out there.

Chris


----------



## Woody (May 5, 2007)

Well? ---- the moment of truth has come and gone. (Dues Date May 1st)

We had two that would not (or could not) make it.

So -------- we’ve still got two openings.

Read the first post in this thread for a property description and PM if interested.

Thanks


----------



## Woody (May 16, 2007)

Still have the two openings --- PM if interested or if you have questions.

Thanks


----------



## stev (May 16, 2007)

Bring your gps .Its a hunters paradise fer sure.


----------



## Woody (Jun 15, 2007)

We still have the two openings. --- Click this link for some recent photos I've put together as a slide show.

http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l...ow album2/?action=view&current=1180467646.pbw


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 19, 2007)

Folks, if you want some good deer hunting in some good thick swamp cover, but with food plots, and lots of pigs that need killing...this is THE PLACE ! If I were a little closer to Walkinshaw these 2 openings would be gone!!
You won't find a better place for year round hunting....or better folks to hunt with.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jun 19, 2007)

*WOODY*

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Minner (Jun 19, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> Folks, if you want some good deer hunting in some good thick swamp cover, but with food plots, and lots of pigs that need killing...this is THE PLACE ! If I were a little closer to Walkinshaw these 2 openings would be gone!!
> You won't find a better place for year round hunting....or better folks to hunt with.



Yup, I wish I was closer as I'd love to join. But that's quite a drive from northwest GA when I'm on call all the time. I'd join it just for the hog hunting if circumstances were different. It's a beautiful piece of property w/ tons of game.


----------



## Woody (Jun 24, 2007)

We signed up a new member Friday so now we are only needing one.

Property description is in the first post of this thread.

Thanks GDW and Minner ------ I wish y'all were closer too.

We would welcome you as members for sure.


----------



## Woody (Jun 27, 2007)

Membership is filled --- thanks.


----------

